# [OT] This is an off-topic thread [Meta-thread]



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

This thread has nothing to do with D&D, ENWorld, or anyone else who posts here. Its intention is to draw attention to some otherwise unrelated news event that has been widely reported on other sites.

Express my shock, dismay, and wax refelctive upon how this topic has affected me personally. Bring smurfs into the conversation. Encourage others to share as well, especially if it generates controversy.

End with a haikuu to commemorate those who keep up the "good fight" (whatever that may be).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2003)

huh?
you've lost me.


----------



## ConnorSB (Sep 16, 2003)

Laughs at ArthurQ, the uninitated. Makes comments as to how he should be steeped in Meta-Threads. Makes vague comments about thread topic, and also predicts whatever the 20th post on this thread will say. Gloats. 

Edits post.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2003)

*scratches head and ooks like a monkey*

No really.....what the fudge is  going on?


----------



## ConnorSB (Sep 16, 2003)

Explains to arthur that in this thread posters merely post what they intend to say without actually saying it. That is, i say something like "Flames arthur" rather than "I hate you because I'm always right!". Posters always trying to outdo each other in witty boards-related humor, because posts describe stuff like flame wars, etc, but all condensed-style.

Comments on original topic once again, but from another less accepted angle or view.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2003)

Takes flamethrower to ConnorSB's face for insulting his intelligence.

Like that?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Sep 16, 2003)

Express derision over the topic and wonders how the original poster could be so shallow as to bring up *this subject* here.

Make the point that smurfs are about as relevant to this subject as Q balls are to radio and the haikuu doesn't follow the conventions.

Flames Arthur Q for good measure.

Mention that this thread proves my superiority over the average cat and that I will soon rule the world. 

Laughs menacingly!


----------



## ConnorSB (Sep 16, 2003)

Explains that its more like "flames connor back", the posts describing not physical actions of the poster but rather whatever he would post. Since the stuff posted actually describes what really should be posted, it is more of meta-data. Hence this is a meta-thread, a sort of thread template.

Flames Apoc Kitty.

Gloats.

Explains own self worth.

Edits post.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2003)

continues wondering whats going on.

reports apoc kitty to p kitty.

mentions a bodily function


----------



## Speaker (Sep 16, 2003)

After a couple of minutes while I mull over the original post, I read quickly through the thread and find out that everything I wanted to say has already been said.  I am late to the thread once more.

Not to be undone, I post a witty/scathing/2 a.m./uneducated reply to Baraendur’s post, in which I express my condolences/anger/agreement/disagreement with/against/for Baraendur and the subject of discussion.  Never mind that other posters before me have already done that this.

I then edit my post several times in word.

I rewrite half my post.

I read the posts that have been posted since my I began writing and see that I have been pre-empted several times more by other, new posts.

I debate whether or not I should post.

I edit my post.

I post.  

Maybe.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

Wonders why the moderators never show up to prevent catastrophic board failures when Apoc Kitty shows up.

Refutes all of the feline points, and also mentions that Q-balls are in fact relevant to radio because of the loud music in bars, which is where 70% of all pool tables are kept. Now that correlation is proven, goes on to laugh at the feline intellect while secretly wondering if my argument holds water.

Refers back to the original subject tangentially, but then goes into a minor rant about how the impersonal nature of the Internet has made everyone so rude online. Pouts for a while, then posts another Haikuu that is also technically incorrect.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2003)

Wonders why people keep discussing his balls and requests that all such discussion about his body parts stop.


----------



## BSF (Sep 16, 2003)

I read this thread and sadly shake my head while resisting the urge to post.  Really, what is the point?  I know full well that with such inflamatory statements, it will just drag down into a bitter flamefest.  Derogatory statements will fly back and forth.  Politics, religion and astrology will surely come into play.  One or more members will wear out their mouse as they frantically click on the "Report post to moderator" link.  

No, contributing to this thread will ultimately be counter productive and lead to the destrcution of the sense of community here.  Instead, I sit back smugly and watch the flames rain down.  Wait for ConnerSB's predictions on the contents of post #20 to be wrong so I can watch him flounder as ther posters point out his errors.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 16, 2003)

Speaker said:
			
		

> After a couple of minutes while I mull over the original post, I read quickly through the thread and find out that everything I wanted to say has already been said.  I am late to the thread once more.
> 
> Not to be undone, I post a witty/scathing/2 a.m./uneducated reply to Baraendur’s post, in which I express my condolences/anger/agreement/disagreement with/against/for Baraendur and the subject of discussion.  Never mind that other posters before me have already done that this.
> 
> ...



Quotes an enormous block of text, and adds a single comment that has nothing to do with the quoted text, except maybe tangentially.

Laughs maniacally, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Elemen Opie (Sep 16, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Wonders why people keep discussing his balls and requests that all such discussion about his body parts stop.




 Points out that I was just discussing this same topic with some admins grandma the other day.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 16, 2003)

after a long hiatus from general I return to find that some things have not changed. Wonder if I spelled hiatus right? Remind people that I still have pictures of Bessy the Hellcow and I'm not afraid to use them, wonder to myself what the topic was as I forgot what was in the first post while reading the other post. Make up witty banter to show my superior intellect, once again wonder if I spelled hiatus right, go back and read first post. realize that I have no clue what he was talking about so I decide to make a biting statement of it's inappropriateness here, figure that there is a good chance it's not and I'll be viewed as a hero for standing up against such a blatent attempt at whatever he was talking about which if I understood it would most likely be Off Topic (he labelled it OT after all). once again wonder about my bad spelling but decide that mispellings can be written off as me using a hip new off topic lingo, retire from this post to bask in own percieved glory.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 16, 2003)

Jumps to conclusions about Baraendur's political leanings and makes a veiled attack skirting dangerously close to breaking the "no politics" rule.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 16, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Remind people that I still have pictures of Bessy the Hellcow and I'm not afraid to use them



Cautions jdavis about the threat to bring Bessy back.  Points out that the topic died two "This is a....." threads ago, so there is no reason to return to it.   SilverMoon then shows himself to be a complete hypocrite by once again bringing up the television show Gilligan's Island, and the sociological implications of the televison show as being a microcosm of society.

Looks at all of the above "flames" and decides to take the high road.   Rebukes all flamers and calls for a calm and civil tone to this discussion.   Warns against flamers retaliating against me with the cliche "Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me."

Edits typo.


----------



## Cedric (Sep 16, 2003)

Makes a well thought and carefully phrased statement, which will undoubtedly be ignored by all future posts.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

Wonders if this is not the start of another Hivemind thread.


----------



## green slime (Sep 16, 2003)

For no apparent reason, and without referring to Cedric's above post, repeat the same sentiment and opinion as contained within Cedric's post, with almost the exact same wording, but phrasing it so that I reflect upon my on brilliance and originality. Posted Several hours after Cedric's post.

Goes on to discuss the state of the Happiness index in Bhutan.

End with a smug smile and self-appreciative pat on the back.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 16, 2003)

Wonders what happened to the original smurf topic, but then declares eternal hatred for the blue buggers.


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 16, 2003)

Posts long philosophical response filled with the answers that everyone seeks regarding life only to have boards go down because of presence of Apoc Kitty.

Frustratingly hit 'post reply' numerous times to no avail.

When boards come back up, compose simple diatribe about infinity and add a meaningless tangent as a close in only three pi sentences.

Curses smurfs for introducing Apoc Kitty to the world and ends with a cheesy grin.


----------



## green slime (Sep 16, 2003)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Wonders what happened to the original smurf topic, but then declares eternal hatred for the blue buggers.




Wholeheartedly concur with feeling for aforementioned miniscule azure-coloured feline-molestors


----------



## Maggan (Sep 16, 2003)

*Triple post*



			
				green slime said:
			
		

> Wholeheartedly concur with feeling for aforementioned miniscule azure-coloured feline-molestors




Makes a triple post admonishing all participants to quit with the OT and return to discussing roleplaying in general.

m


----------



## Maggan (Sep 16, 2003)

*triple post*



			
				green slime said:
			
		

> Wholeheartedly concur with feeling for aforementioned miniscule azure-coloured feline-molestors




Makes a triple post admonishing all participants to quit with the OT and return to discussing roleplaying in general.

m


----------



## Maggan (Sep 16, 2003)

*Edits and apologises*



			
				Maggan said:
			
		

> Makes a triple post admonishing all participants to quit with the OT and return to discussing roleplaying in general.
> 
> m




Edits and apologises for the triple post.

Avoids posting anything until this page of replies is full.

M.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2003)

Sues Baraendur for 17 instances of copyright infringement and 60 points of similarity, demands immediate injunction and financial relief.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2003)

Agrees with all previous posters on all points, then goes elsewhere.


----------



## Harlock (Sep 16, 2003)

Pulls a Rodney King asking everyone to get along.  Reports post to Mods, emails Morrus asking if this is what he wants in his message boards.  Mentions that no political or religious talk is allowed and goes on to say he's a Conservative Mormon and offended by all of this.  Flames Tom who has done nothing niherently wrong and makes veiled references to the BoEF, BoVD and Dungeon/Poly Magazine just to stir up more controversy.  Commends A-Kitty for daring to be different and having a cute avatar.  Pleads again for a mod to close the thread or at least for people to be level-headed now that he got his flames in.  Comments on ArtQ being new.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 16, 2003)

Quotes the Smurf conversation from Donnie Darko, flames ArthurQ, rants about how this isn't a Hivemind thread, refers everyone to the Hivemind explanation page, tells SilverMoon if he mentions Gilligans Island one more time he'll [deleted] his [deleted] and then [deleted] [deleted] all of his [deleted].


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 16, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Agrees with all previous posters on all points, then goes elsewhere.





 manages to agree with all the posters CL does, whilst still disagreeing with CL.

 uses excessively rude language about CLs parentage and I.Q., then pretends it is justified. mentions the fact that he can talk to CL like that because they are old friends, not mentioning that old friends means that i met him at gencon and he seemed like a nice fella.

 vaguely suggests they get together at another convention to water down his pissy attitude.


----------



## Estlor (Sep 16, 2003)

Accidentally posts response to another thread in this one.

Makes no attempt to correct mistake or edit posts.

Includes inappropriate smiley that makes no sense in relation to text.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
Pretty cool, eh?   )


----------



## bushfire (Sep 16, 2003)

*double post**


----------



## bushfire (Sep 16, 2003)

me too


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 16, 2003)

Stares in awe at another "This is a ...." OT thread.
Sees reference made that it may be a shadow Hivemind thread.
Wonders if he posts here if he will somehow seem more Hivemind worthy break out of his shyness and actually become a more productive member of his online family.
Decides not to post and continues to read thread waiting for the Speshul Kitty to show up.


----------



## Tewligan (Sep 16, 2003)

Makes sweeping predictions regarding the future of d20 publishing industry. Accuses those who disagree of kowtowing/being ridiculously paranoid. Questions intellect/moral fiber/parentage of said dissidents.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> manages to agree with all the posters CL does, whilst still disagreeing with CL.
> 
> uses excessively rude language about CLs parentage and I.Q., then pretends it is justified. mentions the fact that he can talk to CL like that because they are old friends, not mentioning that old friends means that i met him at gencon and he seemed like a nice fella.
> 
> vaguely suggests they get together at another convention to water down his pissy attitude.



Comes back to thread because he doesn't want to do the work he is supposed to be doing this morning, and finds really offensive remarks from alsih2o, or clay, or mark (whatever his name is these days) and gets angry. Flames alsih2o. Flames Tom. Flames Arthur. Flames alsih2o again. Thinks about what he wrote and deletes it, except for the original flaming of alsih2o since it wasn't too bad, and could actually be taken as a complement if read with the right perspective. Mentions that he misses living in New York, but that he likes working in a library in Virginia. Agrees to meet up with alsih2o in the future and have a drink with him.

Edits post for spelling


----------



## green slime (Sep 16, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Praeco (Sep 16, 2003)

Makes comment about local sports team.

Realizes this was the wrong thread.

Considers editing but figures people will read some sort of profound symbolic meaning into the statement and leaves it there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

green slime said:
			
		

> Has someone not pointed out to you that your spelling is atrocious? Maroon! (  )




Yes, yes they have.  Think the quote was "You can't spell a four letter word with three letters given to you."


----------



## BSF (Sep 16, 2003)

Sits back in awe and dismay at the accuracy of ConnerSB's prediction of Hand of Evil's post #20.  

Forgets previous personal vow to not contribute to this thread.  Ignores OP as I write a diatribe accusing ConnerSB and Hand of Evil as being the same person.  Midway through the 8th paragraph, decide that this is a litle too inflammatory and should be toned down.  Scrolls back up to top of message, rereads first few sentences, selects paragraphs 1-3 with mouse, begins typing new message.

New message appears to waffle between admiration for ConnerSB's predictive powers, thinly veiled accusations that ConnerSB is Hand of Evil, thinly veiled accusations that the tow are seperate people but in collusion on their posts.  

Goes on to question the validity of any topic that ConnerSB and Hand of Evil have posted in.  Realizes that this has nothing to do with the OP.  Adds a pithy one liner that if read while drunk and sleep deprived might be misconstrued to have relevance to topic at hand.  Adds a bunch of smileys, apparently at random.  Pats self on back.  Hits submit button content in the knowledge that all will admire me.

Misses the fact that the original paragraphs 4-8 (only partial paragraph) are still in message.  Other readers read the edited message followed by the partial un-edited message and realize that I am even dumber than I sound, couldn't put together a real insult without resorting to profanity and have the spelling skills of a pre-schooler.


----------



## Verdigris (Sep 16, 2003)

*Idly wanders in, sipping coffee. Reads posts.*

*Wonders if the hated BoEF refers to some sort of potted meat substitute.*

*Glances over his shoulder to see if anyone from The Board is behind him. Laughs uncertainly in all the wrong places. *

*Gets paranoid, thinks that everybody else on the Board knows something he doesn't and are laughing at him on a secret threat open only to old-timers. Wonders if there's a Board Exam he'll have to pass using a predetermined number of encrypted, codified boardspeak from the following sources:

Blade Runner
The Big Lebowski
Gravity's Rainbow
Star Wars/Trek
The Smurfs
LoTR
Monty Python
The Illuminatus Trilogy
[etc.]

*Clicks on Djeta Thernadier's image to see if it expands. Realizes s/he posted to another contemporaneous and seemingly identical post, is briefly heartbroken.*

*Forgetting who said it, but recognizing it to be true, that "every bums lot in life is his own responsibility", heads for greener vacuums, sipping coffee.*


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

Notes that she also has the spelling skills of a preschooler. Curiously wanders into the thread wondering what Smurfs have to do with anything. Seconds that A-Kitty's avatar is cute. Decides to post something here because she just got back from an almost two hour long presentation on pretentious art books for her job. Wonders to herself why anyone would spend $250 on a book on Andy Warhol. Admits she likes Andy Warhol. But can't imagine spending $250 on a book. Also wonders who spends $75 on a book of photographs of beaded carpets from 16th century Spain. Thinks that anyone who gets mad over a typo is a sillyhead. Wonders if this post will triplicate itself like so many of her posts do. Realizes that she has nothing on topic to say. Stops typing.

*hits post* and kinda wonders if it was all worth it.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

Verdigris said:
			
		

> *Clicks on Djeta Thernadier's image to see if it expands. Realizes s/he posted to another contemporaneous and seemingly identical post, is briefly heartbroken.*




Is deeply confused by what you mean?

(and is bored as all get out after that book presentation which will haunt me for days to come...)


Edits post because she forgot one of teh quote brackets. Bah.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2003)

Bad-mouths the Consumer Fetishization of Warhol and reiterates that the lawsuit is on the way.  I'm going to like owning your company, Darren!  Gimme my financial relief!  Every post to this thread is taking money from _my_ thread...the original!

Laments my own obsolescence.  Scratches head and wonders if maybe there's more to life than fnord.

Prolly not.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Sits back in awe and dismay at the accuracy of ConnerSB's prediction of Hand of Evil's post #20.
> 
> Forgets previous personal vow to not contribute to this thread.  Ignores OP as I write a diatribe accusing ConnerSB and Hand of Evil as being the same person.  Midway through the 8th paragraph, decide that this is a litle too inflammatory and should be toned down.  Scrolls back up to top of message, rereads first few sentences, selects paragraphs 1-3 with mouse, begins typing new message.
> 
> ...



Wonders if BardStephenFox been reading the Meta Forum and seeing things.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2003)

My hat of [insert original topic here, but mispelled] know no limit!!!!111!!

Smiles smugly at my esoteric post of RPGnet insider jokes and waits for someone else who's "initiated" to post the follow-up smily face.

Flames Harlock because he's a Conservative Mormon, even though I am too.  Reports my own post to the moderators.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 16, 2003)

Writes a response to the very first post, having obviously not read any of the other replies.

Flames the author for something he didn't say, then puts a smiley at the end so it won't look like a flame. 

Makes a bad pun, which everyone ignores.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 16, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> after a long hiatus from general I return to find that some things have not changed. Wonder if I spelled hiatus right?



Sarcastically makes fun of jdavis' spelling of hiatus.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My hat of [insert original topic here, but mispelled] know no limit!!!!111!!
> 
> Smiles smugly at my esoteric post of RPGnet insider jokes and waits for someone else who's "initiated" to post the follow-up smily face.



Posts follow-up smiley face.

Attaches a picture that has nothing to do with the topic, but which I think is funny.

Edits post, wondering why attachment didn't work.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> I'm going to like owning your company, Darren!  Gimme my financial relief!  Every post to this thread is taking money from _my_ thread...the original!
> 
> Laments my own .




Point out to Tom Cashel that I own no company, but he is welcome to sue me over imaginary shares if he wants.

Agree with Cashel's obsolescence and remind him that it was only a week o so ago that he promised to post no more forever.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

Wonders why the thread she just posted in Meta about having a new avatar is not there and has no idea about these inside jokes. Crys and wishes someone would tell her...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Wonders why the thread she just posted in Meta about having a new avatar is not there and has no idea about these inside jokes. Crys and wishes someone would tell her...



 Decide that Djeta deserves to see the hell cow. Refers her to the following threads: _This is a Troll_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=39932

and _This is a Rant_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=51506

Teases her for crying.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 16, 2003)

I moved it, and yes I didn't leave behind a re-direct.  

With the smaller number of threads per page, please put things into the proper forums.  Thank you.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Decide that Djeta deserves to see the hell cow. Refers her to the following threads: _This is a Troll_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=39932
> 
> and _This is a Rant_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=51506
> 
> Teases her for crying.





Feels enlightened.

Then , sticks her tounge out in a somewhat menacing fashion at Baraendur for teasing her.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 16, 2003)

Warns Djeta not to believe the lies of Baraendur--_this_ is an OT thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55513



> Agree with Cashel's obsolescence and remind him that it was only a week o so ago that he promised to post no more forever.




Warns Baraendur not to believe the lies of Tom Cashel, because he is a known and practiced liar.

Warns Baraendur that all his company belong to us.  Bah ha ha!  Check the dates!  Prepare to be litigious!


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Sep 16, 2003)

Writes an overly lengthy, sentimental and saccharine diatribe about the rights of the community to post whatever OT tripe they feel like, suggests that anyone who doesn't like it shouldn't read it since they're obviously not part of the *real* community, and feels quite self-satisfied by standing up for the imaginarily-oppressed.  Wonders openly why we all can't get along and be happy like fuzzy puppies instead of arguing.

Completely invalidates the entire community-building premise of post by working in an unsubtle flame at people who hold the opposing viewpoing that messageboard anarchy is bad.

Complains when thread is moved to Meta since nobody reads threads there.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2003)

PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> Writes an overly lengthy, sentimental and saccharine diatribe about the rights of the community to post whatever OT tripe they feel like, suggests that anyone who doesn't like it shouldn't read it since they're obviously not part of the *real* community, and feels quite self-satisfied by standing up for the imaginarily-oppressed. Wonders openly why we all can't get along and be happy like fuzzy puppies instead of arguing.
> 
> Completely invalidates the entire community-building premise of post by working in an unsubtle flame at people who hold the opposing viewpoing that messageboard anarchy is bad.
> 
> Complains when thread is moved to Meta since nobody reads threads there.



Tells PowerWordDumb that a Meta thread belongs in Meta, and that true anarchy is doing what is unexpected, and since this is the type of thing that would be expected to be posted in General (weather it belogs there or not), that by moving it to Meta, Dinkledog has commited messageboard anarchy by attempting to keep order on the boards. 

Thinks hard about how to finish post, then decides to leave it as is. Goes back to General to watch for ArthurQ to start an OT thread.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Warns Baraendur not to believe the lies of Tom Cashel, because he is a known and practiced liar.



Returns to make another post, this time to ask Tom Cashel why the change in Avatar, then thinks better of it in order to avoid the wrath of Tom Cashel. Thinks that Tom Cashel would lie about reasons anyway, and would only confuse things. 

Hopes this is not a double post, and complains that boards have gotten slow over the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

Points out that none of the other metathreads were moved to meta, and that this is no more meta than a Hivemind thread. Demands that it be moved back to the General Discussion forum where it belongs.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 16, 2003)

1.  No
2.  The other threads weren't active in the new set up with fewer threads on the front page.
3.  Reminds posters that if you have a problem with a moderator to e-mail the moderator.
4.  Suggests that posters not try to submit a response to a thread more than once.
(There'd be smilies, but the quick smilies aren't working so well for me right now.)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 16, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> 1.  No
> 2.  The other threads weren't active in the new set up with fewer threads on the front page.
> 3.  Reminds posters that if you have a problem with a moderator to e-mail the moderator.
> 4.  Suggests that posters not try to submit a response to a thread more than once.
> (There'd be smilies, but the quick smilies aren't working so well for me right now.)




[/Meta]
**sigh**
1. Your board I suppose.
2. Hivemind threads are still in General Discussion, evidence of an obvious double standard.
3. Did that 6 hours ago which yielded no results.

I'm afraid that the fun atmosphere of ENWorld is gone and the moderator crackdowns have soured my taste for this once wonderful place. Have fun. I'm off to Nutkinland.
[Meta]

Resume the flamefest, that is assuming anyone actually sees it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
> Pretty cool, eh? )



Comments about how incredibly fantastic this is. Creates half-baked sentence to link first with third. Plugs self and all projects involved in.

Edits post to fix url.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 17, 2003)

yep pretty sure I spelled hiatus right 

Was something said about smurfs? I am pretty sure I heard smurfs mentioned, you know this old guy with a cat told me they were three apples high and tasted like chicken.


----------



## BSF (Sep 17, 2003)

Posts angry retort at Baraendur for mocking Djeta in her time of distress.  

Consoles Djeta by noting how utterly cute her avatar is.  

Notes with dismay that jdavis has also noticed the reference to smurfs that I missed in OP that I ignored in previous post.  Searches net rabidly trying to find pictures of smurfs that are three apples high to show jdavis that he wouldn't need to rely on hearsay to confirm such facts.  Find variety of pictures.  Begin diatribe on how jdavis could do his own research instead of listening to weird old men with strange fetishes.  Triumphantly include image and link to site where image can be found.  Title image "Living proof that Smurfs are three apples tall."  Post smugly and wait for jdavis to grovel in admiration for my google-fu.

Doesn't realize that image and link have to do with Smurfette Pr0n site that I had left open in other browser window for "future reference".


----------



## jdavis (Sep 18, 2003)

would be impressed if BardStephenFox found recipe for "Chicken ala Smurf" or "Smurfberry marmalade". Stand behind my source and his impecible reputation as the premier smurf investgator in the world, he even moved out to the woods to be closer to the little pains in the butt (said he could turn them to gold or some such nonsense).


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks BardStephenFox for his kind words.

Grows concerned over the ever increasing amount of smurf smut that is out there, poisoning the minds of innocent children.

Realizes that no one can read the previously typed statement and take it seriously.

Moseys on back to the General Discussion board.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 18, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Thanks BardStephenFox for his kind words.
> 
> Grows concerned over the ever increasing amount of smurf smut that is out there, poisoning the minds of innocent children.
> 
> ...




Expresses wonderment over people who are getting up in arms about the BoSF before it's out (Book of Smurfrotic Fantasy.) Calls for mod to close thread.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 18, 2003)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Expresses wonderment over people who are getting up in arms about the BoSF before it's out (Book of Smurfrotic Fantasy.) Calls for mod to close thread.



 What?! I thought it was a Smurf cookbook (Book of Smurftastic Fajitas), now I am offended, you shouldn't do things like that with creatures 3 apples tall.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Sep 18, 2003)

Expresses heart-rending shock and dismay that in all the discussion of the BoSF, nobody has yet mentioned my own personal favorite product to pimp, the *Book of d20 Wonderfulness*, and proceeds to cut-and-paste a thinly-veiled press release masquerading as consumer-authored support for my claims that everyone should ignore the BoSF and concentrate instead on the new shiny bauble that I am flashing before your eyes.

Silently steals idea for Erotic Smurf Cookbook, and adds to list of future products to rush to market before other publishers can do it better.

Determine best approach is to instigate a flamewar over the relative merits of pdf vs. print products, and not-so-subtly work in a plug for the ESC in that thread as a "shocked and amazed" post as well.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 28, 2003)

Bump thread, just on the off chance that someone will notice it here in meta.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 28, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Bump thread, just on the off chance that someone will notice it here in meta.



 Makes long winded and completely pointless discussion about how irresponsible Baraendur is for bumping such a horrible thread. Forgets to use punctuation and rarely spaces words as he goes on to comment about the need for correct spelling and grammar.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 28, 2003)

Wonders what, when, how and why.

Is answered what.

Says how he is amazed at the alternate pirate cat that appeared in the absence of the usual one.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 28, 2003)

raeds waht he can and deicdes he is not gnona tkae prat of it.

Syas he is not on the sumrf tihng.

And tells everyone that he saw it in meta, for it the last post of every thread is kept on the threads home.

Wonders why moderators maded it a meta-meta thread.


----------



## jdavis (Sep 28, 2003)

Imply that people who like smurfs are evil and have no place in society, then point out that I got no problem with the smurfs or people who like them. Make snide remark about BoSF and how it has no place anywhere. It was ok when I thought it was a cookbook for making fajitas out of smurfs but smurfrotica is going too far. Secretly order advance copy of BoSF.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 28, 2003)

Wonders which class he would play a Smurf... and how his english sucks after reading "maded" in his last post.

Try to edit his last post but after being logged out and receiving time outs sees that some powerful Ninja-dog around won't allow him to change the post.

Decides to post a preview of BoSF but can't find the link. Thinks that he should post a thread about enworld's beatiful babies, specially djeta, but thinks it wouldn't go anywhere.

Just goes back to General RPG Discussion forum.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 29, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Imply that people who like smurfs are evil and have no place in society, then point out that I got no problem with the smurfs or people who like them.




Agree with Jdavis, in direct contradiction to earlier statement. Contradicts self again by changing mind mid-stream and disagree with Jdavis regarding smurfs. Point out that purple is a noble color, and the hell cow has a very distinct type of moo.

Reiterate statement that this thread belongs in the General Discussion Forum instead of Meta.

End by exposing the secret identities of ninjadog, Pyruthcat, and Apocalyptic Kitty.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks amazed by the revelations of Baraendur and quickly replies to it, being very confusing and making many edits mistakes.

Sees the bad post and deletes most everything, rewrites... and wrongly click on the close window when trying to minimize...


----------



## jdavis (Sep 29, 2003)

Call out Baraendur on his obvious bias in this issue, this isn't the place for that kind of smurfsecution (nevermind that he was agreeing with me). Thinking of them being three apples tall suddently makes me hungry, wonder why they were never described as three pool balls tall? How many apples tall is a Hellcow?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 19, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> How many apples tall is a Hellcow?




Well, its about time to bump this back to the top of the page.

A hellcow is _exactly_ 34 and 1/2 apples tall when full grown.

Berate JDavis for waffling on the subject of smurfsecution, and then go into a self contradictory tirade about the various finer points of preparing BBQ smurf. Point out that Genghis Kahn was known to have famous marinade recipies for smurfs, and Stallin actually raised hellcows and gave them as gifts to his more trusted comrades.

Point out that OT threads have feelings too, and then post a picture from D20 Modern of a minotaur doing a cartwheel over Michael Jackson.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 19, 2003)

Berate Baraendur for digging up an old OT meta-thread.  Suggest a farm impliment and how to best utilize it.  Quickly edit the post, realizing that the last statement would be frowned upon by the mods.  Shake at fist at the sky, cursing the names of 3 or 4 random mods.

Suggest a recipe for mushroom pie, trying vainly to stay on topic in an OT thread.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 20, 2003)

Reads by while thinking what was on his mind when he got that many things to do, drifts away.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 20, 2003)

Wonder how the author of a book with a "adults only" sticker on the front could be unbiased on the subject of smurfrotica. 

(congratulations on book Baraendur, and here I thought you were a no talent bum)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Accept congratulations with a long-winded Oscar-worthy speech that promptly puts half the people reading it to sleep and provokes the moderators into banning me in order to keep my over-inflated ego from exploding into a supernova like explosion that would surely destroy the world. Return a week later when banning ends, swear up and down that I'm boycotting such ungrateful boards who can't see what a wonderful thing it is that I grace this place on a regular basis. Shortly thereafter get arrested for causing a mass panic by yelling "Fire!" in a crowded movie theater, which results in the deaths of twelve smurfs.

Take a definite stance on smurfrotica, and announce that though I have no official business relationship with the company that produces such smut, I think everyone should go out, pick up a copy of the latest issue, and display it proudly on their gaming shelf.

Announce the next "Mature" label product - The BoEE (Book of Erotic ENWorld), which will feature revealing photos of actual ENWorld users interspersed with gaming stats and photos of such legends as Ron Jeremy, Jenna Jameson and Asia Carrera doing what they do best.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Announce the next "Mature" label product - The BoEE (Book of Erotic ENWorld), which will feature revealing photos of actual ENWorld users interspersed with gaming stats and photos of such legends as Ron Jeremy, Jenna Jameson and Asia Carrera doing what they do best.



Egads revealing photos of ENWorlders is a little too much for me to take.


----------



## Tallok (Oct 28, 2003)

Reels in shock at suggestion of erotic ENworlders
Refers back a couple pages to smurfs in Donnie Darko, making the irrelevant comment that that's my favorite movie


----------

